

The Company Suing Apple Made Batteries for a Crappy Tesla Knockoff - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-company-suing-apple-made-batteries-for-a-crappy-tesla-knockoff

======
o0-0o
A123 sounds like a real scam. They took 250 Million of US taxpayer money in
the form of a grant, declared bankruptcy, sold their assets to the Chinese,
and now are suing Apple. If they were my neighbor and acted like this, I'd
consider moving to a better neighborhood.

~~~
DiabloD3
If they were my neighbors, THEY'D move to another neighborhood.

